# Spoiled bird dog photos



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> My Levi goes to the Barber with me every time and patiently waits for his turn to get pampered. Yeah, he’s a tad bit spoiled, but the ladies love him. He truly loves having his head combed.
> 
> View attachment 762713
> View attachment 762714


Man this made me laugh. My barber would so do this with my shorthair if I brought him in! They love animals there and there is always something new in the shop. Great pics.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't call her spoiled. Maybe privileged.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

My mutts have a pedicurist.
They are’nt THAT spoiled. Lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I never spoil my dogs because they do a fine job on there own!!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Ms Greta turns 10 today, she enjoys warm sun and campfires 









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Josh R said:


> Ms Greta turns 10 today, she enjoys warm sun and campfires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Ms Greta.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Aspens a spoiled brat thanks to mom.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

The crew this past Christmas. L-R. Scout, Drummond, and Bravo

And our newest addition Bree with her boy.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Not spoiled at all.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Here is Mose watching me typing on the puter. Ignore the date/time. It is actually last weekend, I can't seem to find how to update the date on the camera.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

My retired lab/GSP mix after a long walk. 15 years young this past November. 








My 5 year old GSP enjoying the sun and fresh cut grass.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Shop dog!


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

He looks like a dead chicken!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Glad we have new couches.


----------



## TonyP (Jul 18, 2006)

Little Bonnie loves fresh linens lol


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

These are some great picrures


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

michiganmaniac said:


> View attachment 772616
> He looks like a dead chicken!


I laugh outloud everytime I click on this thread and see that picture.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Paint me like you paint your French dogs.


----------



## cainandabel (Sep 17, 2015)

Was promised by my wife she wouldn’t be in the bed.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

cainandabel said:


> Was promised by my wife she wouldn’t be in the bed.


Lol.You can get her a bed of her own but ofcourse she will want yours and then well you will have hers!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## nick brown (Mar 6, 2012)

King and Queen. Excited to bring these 2 home today and begin spoiling them.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

nick brown said:


> View attachment 777192
> View attachment 777193
> King and Queen. Excited to bring these 2 home today and begin spoiling them.


Congratulations! They look fantastic. A German Shorthair was my boyhood dog


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

nick brown said:


> View attachment 777192
> View attachment 777193
> King and Queen. Excited to bring these 2 home today and begin spoiling them.


Heck yeah man congrats!


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

He just has his first birthday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

At her happy place in camp and on the couch. Shes not allowed on the couch at home lol


----------



## Wingshot61 (Jul 30, 2021)

Spoiled Ava in her bedroom that mom decorated with “Frozen” theme.










Gets tucked in on cold nights 🙄










We get lots of compliments on how pretty she is.








My wife originally said “why do we have to have a dog?”. Now she loves and spoils Ava. She is at mom’s side unless we are going for a walk, or hunting. She loves people, and pheasants. Happy girl.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Just back from Montana, she went straight to bed to rest up after a long drive!


----------

